# decal, water slide, rub on?



## glycerine (May 22, 2012)

I'd like to try using a decal instead of laser engraving to get an image and customers initials on a pen body.  I'm just not sure if I'll have time to send it out for engraving and thought this might be faster.
For those of you with experience using decals, can you give me some advice?  I have seen both water slide decals as well as rub-on transfer type decals.  What I plan on doing is turning the pen down to size, then overturning a tad, then put the image on and then finish with CA... the pen body will be acrylic.


----------



## MarkY (May 22, 2012)

Grub32 has a youtube series that I've only watched half of but it seems that he's worked out a lot of the problems (He is using a wood blank but I think it translates)
grub32 - YouTube


----------



## glycerine (May 22, 2012)

MarkY said:


> Grub32 has a youtube series that I've only watched half of but it seems that he's worked out a lot of the problems (He is using a wood blank but I think it translates)
> grub32 - YouTube


 
Thanks!


----------



## jeweler53 (May 22, 2012)

I just did and order of 12 for a customer and used waterslide decals. The work great!

I used "Testors" from a model shop.
I sprayed their sealant on top.
I "pre-finished" the pen with CA so no water would soak in.
I coated the decal with "Modpodge" to keep the CA from affecting the ink
I put on about 10 coats of Thick CA to finish.

They came out nice!


----------

